# Video Game Channel Launches with 'Pong' Marathon



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Video Game Channel Launches with 'Pong' Marathon

thought this was kinda cute:

http://www.amd.co.at/video/pong.swf


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Eeek :eek2: Did you read this?



> G4, a new cable channel devoted exclusively to video games that went live on Wednesday, plans to broadcast a live game of "Pong" -- widely considered the first consumer video game -- for seven days straight.


SEVEN DAYS STRAIGHT? If I had this channel the only Pong I would see was me switching back and forth between other channels. 

I hear that Network Big Wigs are working on a new channel whos debut will smash the thrill of the 7 day straight pong marathon, I hear the name of the channel will be the "Watching Paint Dry" channel. :grin:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually I think I probably waited in line to play the game at least that long. I also remeber how amzed I was when Atari had Pong.


It as almost as much fun as their Tank game. And you haven't lived until you have played Tank with invisible tanks in an invisible maze. Now that was a game!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

:smoking: What are these guys smoking? 'Pong' Marathon....


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for the article. It mentioned the channel was launching on digital cable. I expected analog cable, but I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Ia m sure that Pong looks great on digital cable.


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by invaliduser88 _
> *:smoking: What are these guys smoking? 'Pong' Marathon.... *


Whatever it is it's strong! TechTV is in big trouble and these guys are lanching this? Hope they have good backers. Paul Allen owns TechTV and he's letting it die on the vine...:shrug: :shrug:


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

Wonder how long it will take till D* or E* adds it


----------

